# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  tour du lịch biển thiên cầm mùng 2/9/2012, tour du lịch biển thiên cầm 4 ngày 3 đêm

## huyen_dulichdongxuan2010

Du lịch biển Thiên Cầm – Hà Tĩnh 4N/3Đ

*Mã Tour:* *ĐXT* *Thời gian: 4* *ngày / 3 đêm* *Phương tiên**: máy bay / tàu hỏa/ ô tô* *Giá* *: liên hệ* Khởi hành *: theo yêu cầu* *Nằm   ở vùng du lịch Bắc Trung Bộ, Hà Tĩnh là đầu ngõ của tuyến du lịch “Con   đường di sản”. Hà Tĩnh còn là quê hương của nhiều danh nhân văn hóa,   nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng như: hồ Kẻ Gỗ, vườn quốc gia Vụ   Quang, ngã ba Đồng Lộc… Thị trấn Thiên Cầm nằm ở phía đông của thị xã Hà   Tĩnh, nơi tiếp giáp với biển Đông, là địa danh có núi, có biển và có  cả  đồng bằng.* *Theo   sử sách và truyền thuyết kể lại rằng: Xưa kia vua Hùng đi kinh lý vào   phía nam và có nghỉ chân lại ở ngọn núi Kỳ La (tên xưa của Thiên Cầm).   Ban đêm vua nằm nghỉ có nghe thấy tiếng sóng vỗ rì rào của biển cả cùng   với tiếng thông reo, vua nghe như những tiếng đàn trời thánh thót bên   tai. Sau đó, vua đã đặt cho địa danh nơi đây là “Thiên Cầm” tức là “Đàn   Trời”. Vì thế mới có câu thơ: “Địa danh kỳ thú Thiên Cầm/Núi non, danh   thắng vua Hùng đặt tên”.* *NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI – HÀ TĨNH – BIỂN THIÊN CẦM ( Ăn: Trưa, Tối)* *05h30: Xe và Hướng dẫn đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi biển Thiên Cầm - Hà Tĩnh.* *12h00: Dừng nghỉ và ăn trưa tại TP Vinh.* *15h00: Đến   Thiên Cầm, đoàn nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, tự do tắm biển, thưởng   thức nước dừa tươi dưới các rặng phi lao xanh biếc và ngắm hoàng hôn   trên biển.* *Sau bữa tối, Quý khách tự do dạo chơi khám phá biển đêm, ngắm cảnh câu mực đêm của ngư dân miền biển.* *Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.* *NGÀY 02: BIỂN THIÊN CẦM ( Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Tối)* *Sáng:   Quý khách dậy sớm ngắm bình minh và tắm biển. Ăn sáng, xe đưa đoàn đi   thăm chùa Yên Lạc nơi có bộ tranh “Thập điện Diêm Vương’’ nổi  tiếng.Quay  về khách sạn ăn trưa và nghỉ ngơi.* *Chiều**: Tắm biển và tham gia các trò chơi thể thao trên biển như đá bóng, đá cầu…****** Tham gia chương trình Kéo Co tại bãi biển Sầm Sơn*
* 
a.      Mục tiêu :
 -          Sức mạnh 
 -          Sự phối hợp giữa các thành viên.
 -          Sự khéo léo + đoàn kết giữa các thành viên.

b.      Số lượng:  2 team, mội team 5 - 7 người c.       Thời gian: Team nào ngã trước qua vạch phân cách là thua cuộcd.      Vật dụng: Dây kéo co, vạch phân cách, trọng tài  ( Du Lịch Đồng Xuân chuẩn bị )e.       Luật chơi : Chơi 3 hiệp : đội nào thắng 2 hiệp sẽ thắng chung cuộc
*  Phần thưởng, quà lưu niệm do Du Lịch Đồng Xuân trao tặng
**** RA BẮC VÀO NAM 

a.      Mục tiêu:
– Khéo léo
- Sự phối hợp nhịp nhàng giữa các thành viên.
- Sự năng động + Đoàn kết giữa các thành viên.
- Sự hài hước, hóm hỉnh.
b. Số lượng : 2 team mỗi team 5-8 người
c. Thời gian: Team nào về đích trước team đó thắng cuộc
d.  Vật dụng: tăm, trọng tài, bim bim ( Du Lịch Đồng Xuân chuẩn bị )
e. Luật chơi: 2 đội xếp dọc thành 1 hàng, 2 đội trưởng đứng 2 đầu
                   - Nam nữ đứng xem kẽ nhau
                   - Mỗi 1 thành viên sẽ ngậm tăm và truyền phần quà từ Bắc vô Nam’
                   - Không dùng tay, chỉ dùng miệng.
                   -Truyền đúng động tác mà trọng tài hổ biến.
* Phần thưởng, quà lưu niệm do Du Lịch Đồng Xuân trao tặng.
*** ĐUA THUYỀN TRÊN CẠN.
a.  Mục tiêu:
-Mạnh mẽ, sôi nổi
– Khéo léo
- Sự phối hợp nhịp nhàng giữa các thành viên.
- Sự năng động + Đoàn kết giữa các thành viên.
- Sự ăn ý giữa các thành viên trong đội.
b. Số lượng : 2 team mỗi team 8 – 10 người
c. Thời gian: Team nào về đích trước team đó thắng cuộc
d.  Vật dụng: Cờ cáng đích và vạch xuất phát ( Du Lịch Đồng Xuân chuẩn bị )
e. Luật chơi:  -2 đội xếp dọc thành 2 hàng, hướng biển
                     - Nam nữ đứng xem kẽ nhau
                     - Thành viên sau sẽ ngồi gác chân lên thành viên trước để tạo thành 1 con thuyền.
                   - Không dùng tay, chỉ dùng mông.
                   -Vi phạm  luật sẽ bị xử thua ngay lập tức.
* Phần thưởng, quà lưu niệm do Du Lịch Đồng Xuân trao tặng.
Quý khách ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn. NGÀY 03: BIỂN THIÊN CẦM (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Tối) Một ngày tự do với sóng biển và thiên nhiên. Nghỉ ngơi, dạo chơi, tắm biển, đi chợ… Ăn   tối và tham gia đêm giao lưu văn nghệ tưng bừng, vui nhộn với những  màn  biểu diễn đầy ngẫu hứng của các thành viên trong đoàn..và nhận quà  từ  ban tổ chức. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn. NGÀY 04: THIÊN CẦM – THĂM ĐỀN ÔNG HOÀNG 10 – HÀ NỘI ( Ăn: Sáng, Trưa) Ăn   sáng, tự do đi chợ địa phương mua quà lưu niệm và đồ hải   sản. 10h00: Trả phòng khách sạn, xe đón đoàn về lại Hà Nội. Nghỉ chân và   ăn trưa tại TP Vinh. 18h00: Về đến Hà Nội, HDV tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách. Kết thúc chương trình, hẹn gặp quý khách trong chuyến đi tới. BÁO GIÁ TRỌN GÓI 1 QUÝ KHÁCH : LIÊN HỆ - 0986231858 Báo giá bao gồm: v     Xe ôtô máy lạnh, đời mới 45 chỗ Aero Spce đưa đón theo chương trình tham quan. v     Ăn các bữa chính theo chương trình. Mức ăn 120.000 vnđ/bữa/khách ( Không bao gồm đồ uống) v     Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm v     Bảo hiểm du lịch mức đền bù cao nhất 20.000.000 tr/vụ. v     Nước uống + khăn lạnh + thuốc chống say trên xe. v     Quà  tặng, mũ Du Lịch Đồng Xuân ... * Không bao gồm: v     Chi phí cá nhân, đồ uống, giặt là điện thoại v     Thuế VAT  10 %. * Chú ý: v     Cung   cấp danh sách đoàn gồm đầy đủ các chi tiết về: Họ tên, năm sinh, giới   tính, quốc tịch và số điện thoại liên lạc của khách để chuẩn bị hồ sơ   đoàn tham quan. Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: PHÒNG DU LỊCH NỘI ĐỊA. CÔNG TY TNHH MTV THƯƠNG MẠI  - DU LỊCH ĐỒNG XUÂN * DONG XUAN TOURIST Co., Ltd. VPGD: P302 - Số 22 Phố Nhân Hòa - P. Nhân Chính - Thanh Xuân - Hà Nội - Việt Nam. Hotline: 043.557 9288 - 0904 074 882. Tel+84.4) 3557 9288 - 04.6328 3531 - 04.6674 2993 *Fax: (+84.4) 3555 8774 . E-mail: sales@dongxuantourist.com - info@dongxuantourist.com  
*

----------

